# Homemade Fursuits



## RoseHexwit (Apr 21, 2010)

I went fursuit bowling last weekend with the local Furry meetup group. There was a grand total of three suiters, including me. Two of us had made our own suits, but the third commissioned his from Furr Happens. I wanted to spend the entire day petting him and swatting at the bell on his collar. At the same time I felt like I was inferior because I made my own suit.

My question is... as a creator of my very own fursuit, should I feel more or less special than someone that bought his or hers?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 21, 2010)

eh, i think it depends on the performer. there are quite a lot of people that have made, and many have bought. I've done both. I think you ought to take pride in your work, but the best fursuiters are those that perform really well. 
you can have the most gorgeous suit ever, and just stand there...or a piece of junk and are a compelling character. 
make sense?


----------



## Jesie (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember last Halloween I went out as as my first gator creation. It was horrid... And scary, tho not intentionally.

The teeth was falling out along with the eyes. And was furred with the cheapest crappiest fabric man coulda made. It wasn't even sewed on right, I had to glue it own with spray adhesive at the last moment because I just didn't have the time to finish it.

It was the monkey butt's ugliest thing you'd ever seen. But I made a few kids cry so I was proud.

Now some raccoon in Rumpky's mountain is wearin' my low budget gator head...


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 22, 2010)

No, I don't think so. If anything, you've put more time, effort, and love (or hate) into your suit than he did. Maybe his was nicer, but I bet that whoever made his suit had to start somewhere, and that their first suits weren't as nice as they are now. Everybody starts somewhere, and gets better. 

For me, the only reason I want to buy a suit instead of make one is that I have absolutely no artistic talent...and I doubt I'd even manage to get something together that looked like a suit. :| If I could, I'd much rather make my own.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> No, I don't think so. If anything, you've put more time, effort, and love (or hate) into your suit than he did. Maybe his was nicer, but I bet that whoever made his suit had to start somewhere, and that their first suits weren't as nice as they are now. Everybody starts somewhere, and gets better.
> 
> For me, the only reason I want to buy a suit instead of make one is that I have absolutely no artistic talent...and I doubt I'd even manage to get something together that looked like a suit. :| If I could, I'd much rather make my own.


 
Pretty much the same. I would make a suit if I had any talent. It would be MY suit, the one that came from my mind and my heart and hard work. Even if it's not the most spectacular in the world and I may not stand out in the crowd, but it would still my own creation and would be special to me.


----------



## Sovhiel (Apr 22, 2010)

You want _us_ to tell _you_ how you should _feel_?

I don't get it.

Regardless, props for making your own suit.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 22, 2010)

Sovhiel said:


> You want _us_ to tell _you_ how you should _feel_?
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Regardless, props for making your own suit.


I think she's more or less asking if it's normal to feel that way about her suit and her friend's suits.

edit:
sry. fix'd!


----------



## Sovhiel (Apr 22, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I think *she's* more or less asking if it's normal to feel that way about *her* suit and *her* friends*'* suits.


Kind of a stretch from the original post, though I'll roll with it.

To further address the issue though: I think it's important that you take pride in your fursuit creation skills. Although I'm sure people who buy fursuits from a professional feel invested in that they probably had to earn that money, and they therefore treat their suit with love and care, you had to both buy the materials and put the effort into building your suit, including learning how to in the first place. Momentary jealousy will pass. You'll be glad that your suit doesn't look like a cookie cutout fursuit, and you'll be even happier when you can repair your suit by hand, rather than sending it off to Canada to get it repaired.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe that when someone makes their own suit, its a high accomplishment.
You can do it on your own time, you have the skills and talent to create something like that that requires a lot of work.

Those that commission their fursuits do so for a number of reasons.

My opinion, I would be proud if I made my own fursuit. After looking around and gathering evidence on HOW to make one, if you made one yourself instead of getting someone else to do all the work, its one hell of an accomplishment.


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 23, 2010)

i am making my suit right now, i do feel proud, but i dont feel better than anybody else(not yet)
i love every suit, and if one made it himsef i would say even more wow....

but if its finished i might not feel more (or less) than other furs


----------



## Jesie (Apr 23, 2010)

You'd feel more proud if you made something that's uncommon. Yeah yer handmade suit's gonna look crappy compared to the professional made ones who have done over 50 foxes/wolves/dragons/cats/dogs. But if you were a uncommon animal you never see in a suit you'd have no other examples to compare it too.

And even if there was other examples, it's too rare to compare the two styles.

You think Beastcub thought to himself when he was first starting out, "Oh gee! I hope this one of a kind looking monster looks right!"?


----------



## Miryhis (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with Sovhiel to an extent =/

Though I'm definitely going to be a person who commissions a fursuit, because I don't have the time to make one, and don't have the patience to do it. I can sculpt, but my gift is with pencil and paper...and the tablet. Though I don't think there is really a cookie cutter fursuit, because most fursonas aren't the same. 

I don't think anyone should be more proud than anyone else, because everyone put hard work into the finish product. You made your own, good for you! You put hard work into suit. To the person that commissioned theirs, good for them, they worked hard to save up the money to get the suit commissioned.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 23, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with making your own suit. You are not inferior  because you made you own suit.

Now if the quality or appearance feels inferior because you lack the  experience of the person who made the other commissioned suit...well  than that's something you have to wrestle with.t approaches to find something that works.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 23, 2010)

Oops...double post.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Apr 23, 2010)

It's not always the quality of the fursuit. It's the quality of the performer who wears the fursuit that counts in the eyes of your public.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 24, 2010)

I feel the same way, because mine's not as good as most people's. But, I made one for a friend, and she loves it, so I get to be jealous of my own work now ^^


----------



## Keryu (Apr 24, 2010)

I say you deserve more kudos then him just for the fact that you stuck it out and went through the labor of making it yourself. All they did was buy it. To where something you created yourself though? I believe there's no greater feeling <3 The only reason they are probably well known is from the creator themselves popularity. I'd have to give you mad respect for making your own <3


----------



## CannibalWeasel (Apr 24, 2010)

I myself have beend debating back and forth between commisioning and creating a fursuit. 

I am gonna venture out and make my own, for a couple reasons.. one, Its something new and fun to try and two, Its not so expencive. I have a very low income and so I gotta be careful with that I spend money one and everyone I have asked, say that making your own is cheaper, but there is also that feeling of accmpishment and pride, I don't think it would be the same if you bought a suit.


So I say Homemade suits are better for the mind and spirit.


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey, it's not fair to say that a home made suit will look crappy in comparison to a professionally made suit.  To be honest, I think my first suit was better than some "professional" suits I've seen...no, I will not name anyone as it would be unprofessional to do so; those interested in suits can see the examples for themselves and make their own decisions.  I just wanted to note that everyone has potential, but what method they choose and who they look to for inspiration can be a large factor on how their suit turns out.


----------



## Hyasinth (Apr 25, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I went fursuit bowling last weekend with the local Furry meetup group. There was a grand total of three suiters, including me. Two of us had made our own suits, but the third commissioned his from Furr Happens. I wanted to spend the entire day petting him and swatting at the bell on his collar. At the same time I felt like I was inferior because I made my own suit.
> 
> My question is... as a creator of my very own fursuit, should I feel more or less special than someone that bought his or hers?



Absolutely not! You worked hard too, and if you enjoy your suit, that's the most important part. 

That said, I understand how you feel. I'm almost afraid to finish up and showcase my own partial for the same reason, because I know that I'll feel inferior even though I shouldn't. 

But honestly, it's something you should be proud of. *You* put in the work, *you* should enjoy it. If others do too, that's a bonus. :3


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Fay V said:


> eh, i think it depends on the performer. there are quite a lot of people that have made, and many have bought. I've done both. I think you ought to take pride in your work, but the best fursuiters are those that perform really well.


 
^ this.

For example, JD Puppy is probably one of my favorite suiters because he is so funny and entertaining. But his suit really doesn't look all that good. I mean, it looks ok, but I have seen a lot of suits that are of a much higher quality then his. But still, it doesn't matter, he's funny as hell and I love him for it.


----------



## Bir (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd rather make my own suit, because there's no way anyone could understand exactly what I want.

However, I don't think I'd make great fursuits, so I'd buy.

Feel good for making your own fursuit, and keep making them, and you'll get better and better.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 25, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I went fursuit bowling last weekend with the local Furry meetup group. There was a grand total of three suiters, including me. Two of us had made our own suits, but the third commissioned his from Furr Happens. I wanted to spend the entire day petting him and swatting at the bell on his collar. At the same time I felt like I was inferior because I made my own suit.
> 
> My question is... as a creator of my very own fursuit, should I feel more or less special than someone that bought his or hers?



I personally like your fursuit and think its very cute.
but ive wondered the same thing. i like my fursuit (no matter how bad it looks) i made it, so it has its own style unlike most suits who have the same style/look to them. like beastcub, all of hers are great an all, but all her wolves look the same, and all her characters seem to have the same goofy expression (dont mean to pick on a beastcub =3) i dont like being able to look at a suit and know its generic/who made it for profit (ok, the colors in this fox are different in that fox, big whoop) its not as special. id rather get a pic of your fursuit then one of latinvixen's (who was actually pretty rude to me mind you lol) or beastcub's.
anyways, hope that helps. i am commissioning from someone, but they aren't one of those big "companies" and im really only doing it because my head is wayyy too uncomfortable and i cant see out of it, like, AT ALL >>'

just keep working =3 you'll get better and better at it ^^


----------



## AnimeCat (Apr 26, 2010)

No, you're not inferior at all. I have both commissioned professional-grade suits and made several for myself, and I'm just as proud (maybe more so!) of my home-made suits because they are unique and special to me. I put love, blood, sweat, and tears into the making of each suit. 

Its all about what the suit means to you. If you love it, then wear it proudly. And if you're worried about your workmanship, then practice! Make LOTS of heads and paws, learn by doing. I mean, I knew of LatinVixen when she was a nobody, and her suits looked just as crappy as anyone who was just learning how to make a suit. But she loved them and was proud of them, and wore them anyway. And then she studied, practiced, and learned what worked and what didn't, just like all of us who make suits do. And she got better.

You're perfectly normal in how you feel, but don't forget what made you want to start suiting in the first place, and never forget the joy of it!


----------



## bondedlevity (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm a little behind on read this post but my first suit is home made and wore it to FC 2010 and a lot of people really liked it even was taged by the con staff.

It took me a lot of expementing and messing up but i'm pleased with the out come and i'm slowly makeing changes to it for a better fit and starting to make more heads ,last was a purple cow, but you never know how much better you can get just by making more


----------



## NXwolf (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd love to be able to make my own suit, but my creativity is next to 0.  As for which is better.  That's all up to you.  I myself wouldn't care.  I've comissioned a suit and yet to get it, but IMO, they mean just the same as any other suit.  I want to go suiting at IFC because I know I'll enjoy it.  Be it comissioned or home made, it's all about having fun in the end, is it not?


----------



## KashmirDreams (Apr 27, 2010)

I think some homemade ones look just as good if not better than the big producers of fursuits.


----------

